# مركز الرد على الشبهات الجديد



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم

لا يُخفى على احد ان منتدى الكنيسة يتصدر الرد على الشبهات و الاجابة على الاسئلة في المسيحية على مختلف المستويات, فهناك من يكتب ابحاثاً و هناك من يرد على شُبهات نسمعها بين الفترة و الاخرى و هناك من ينقل كتب و ابحاث اساتذتنا الكهنة و القسسة لدرجة ان الكمية التي نمتلكها من هذه المواضيع فاقت اي موقع اخر.

لذلك و بما ان الكمية كبيرة, اخذنا على عاتقنا تبويب و جدولة الرد على الشبهات بصورة سهلة تسمح لاي شخص تصفحها بمجرد تصفح مركزنا الجديد المُجدول حسب السفر و الاصحاح لكل جزء من الكتاب المقدس.

انطلاقتنا الاولى هي مبنية على كتاب القمس منيس عبد النور في الرد على الشبهات الوهمية.

مركز الرد على الشبهات الجديد اضفنا فيه خاصية اضافة اي شبهة جديدة ليكون المركز شاملاً لكل جديد و قديم و موثِقاً لكل الردود في الدفاع عن عقيدتنا و أيماننا

كما و اضفنا خاصية البحث في الرد على الشبهات عن اي شبهة موجدة في المركز لنُسهل الأمر على محاورينا و اعضائنا المشاركين في الرد على الشبهات

لذلك نطلب مساعدة كل المحاورين و الاعضاء المشاركين في الحوارات المسيحية في البدأ باضافة اي شبهة جديدة من خلال قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية او من خلال اعلامي برسالة خاصة بالشبهة و رابط الرد عليها


رابط المركز هو نفس الرابط القديم (الرد على الشبهات الوهمية حول الكتاب المقدس) حيث ستجدون فيه التغييرات الجديدة و المركز الجديد


نقدم الشكر الخاص للاخ اخرستوس انستي على تعبه و مساعدته في اتمام انشاء قاعدة البيانات الخاصة بالرد على الشبهات.

الرب يجعل هذه الخطوة سبب بركة و تثبيت الايمان لاشخاص كثيرين.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Black ghost (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مركز الرد على الشبهات الجديد*

سلام ونعمة

ربنا يبارك الخدمة فى الموقع 

لى طلب 

انا بعمل موقع خاص باراشية سوهاج

موقع كامل بنعمة ربنا 

حيكون فيه اقسام كتير تتعلق بالشبهات والرد عليها

برجاء محبة من مدير المنتدى مباشرتى على الاميل

black-ghost@msn.com

لانى محتاج شوية مسعدات وخصوصا بعد الخاصية الجديدة بتاعت الرد على الشبهات

وشكرا ربنا معاكم


----------



## جيلان (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مركز الرد على الشبهات الجديد*

*مجهود رائع فعلا يا روك
وهيكون سبب بركة لناس كتير
وهيسهل كتير فى البحث
شكرا روك واخرستوس انستى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مركز الرد على الشبهات الجديد*

مجهود جميل منك يا روك

واكيد هيساعد الكل

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

ويعوض تعب محبتك خير​


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 أغسطس 2008)

فكرة رائعة والرب يبارك ياروك، وكل من يتعب معكم.
 وقريبا سيكون هذا القسم هوالمرجع الاساسي لكل من يبحث في الشبهات​


----------



## صوت الرب (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مركز الرد على الشبهات الجديد*

ألف ألف ألف مبــــــــــــــروك
على هذا المركز الجديد
الرب يبارك تعبك يا زعيمنا الحبيب ماي
روك و يا محاورنا الحبيب أخرستوس آنستي
إلى الأمام يا منتدانا الغالي


----------



## نور سطع (25 أغسطس 2008)

انا عضو جديد فى منتداكم
وانا مسلم وهذا شرف افتخر به
وسجلت لاجل النقاش معكم اذا كان يتسع صدركم لهذا
ولا ادرى حتى الان هل موقعكم عنده الجراءه للنقاش الصريح ام هناك محظورات
انتظر الرد


----------



## faris sd4l (25 أغسطس 2008)

*يا عمي يا عمي ايش كل هالدلال إلي عم بتدللونا فيه*
*خبر حلو و بيستحق التصفيق شكرا لكل من ساهم بهالمركز*
*ربنا يبارككم كلكم و خصوصا اخريستوس انستي*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أغسطس 2008)

الف مبروك علينا 

و الف شكر لزعيمنا روك و للاستاذ اخرستوس آنستي على تعبهم 

الرب يبارككم و يعوضكم​


----------



## sosana (25 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يبارك في خدمتكم يا ماي روك​


----------



## veansea (25 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يعوضك يا بابا على تعبك ده ويديك اكتر من اللى بتطلبه 
ويساعدك فى خدمتك ويكملهالك بكل حاجه كويسه يارب


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود رااااااااااااائع...

ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم​


----------



## دانى (26 أغسطس 2008)

*فكرة رائعة استاذنا my rock*

*رينا يبارك فيك وفى خدمتك لتربح نفوس للمسيح*

*شكرا اخى الحبيب اخرستوس انيستى *

*اللة يستخدمكم لمجد اسمة القدوس*

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## جورج مايكل (26 أغسطس 2008)

بإسم المسيح الهى
وهل سيكون فتح المواضيع الجديده للكل أم للأعضاء المخصوص 
وهل ستعرضون هذه المواضيع على اللجان العامه واللجان الفرعيه واللجان المنبثقه وفوت علينا بكره ويجى بكره أقولك بكره 
ولا هيكون فيه مرونه عن الاول والبعد عن القوانين الهمايونيه المجحفه والمقيده لحرية الفكر 
نتمنى ان يحدث تغيير فعلى وتعاون من المشرفين بعيدا عن التعسف


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2008)

جورج مايكل قال:


> بإسم المسيح الهى
> وهل سيكون فتح المواضيع الجديده للكل أم للأعضاء المخصوص
> وهل ستعرضون هذه المواضيع على اللجان العامه واللجان الفرعيه واللجان المنبثقه وفوت علينا بكره ويجى بكره أقولك بكره
> ولا هيكون فيه مرونه عن الاول والبعد عن القوانين الهمايونيه المجحفه والمقيده لحرية الفكر
> نتمنى ان يحدث تغيير فعلى وتعاون من المشرفين بعيدا عن التعسف


 

و بعدين معك؟


----------



## totty (26 أغسطس 2008)

> الرب يجعل هذه الخطوة سبب بركة و تثبيت الايمان لاشخاص كثيرين.



*أمـــــــــين

ربنا يعوووضك رووك واستاااذ اخرستوس انستى عن كل عمل عملتوه لاجل خدمه المنتدى 

ربنا يوفق الجميع ويكون سبب بركه لكثيرييين *​


----------



## Mor Antonios (27 أغسطس 2008)

*اخي الحبيب ماي روك:*
*عندي اقتراح من اجل هذا القسم، وهو باعتبار انك وبعض الاخوة تعرفون ما كتب في المنتدي من ردود على الشبهات، اقول لو امكن ان يضع احد الاخوة بمعرفتك شبه لم تُناقش في المنتدى او لم تاخذ حقها في الرد الشافي، ثم نحاول جميعا ان نرد عليها بالادلة والبراهين، وانت بدورك تلفت انتباهنا الى النقاط التي غفلنا عن ذكرها.كما يمكن ان يعلمنا الاخوة المشرفين على قسم الشبهات عن الشبهات المعلقة التي لم تستكمل الرد الكافي ويحددها بمعرفته فنتناولها بالدور، وذلك من اجل اغلاق موضوع الشبهة .*
*وهكذا باذن المسيح له المجد نكمل نحن ما لم يطرح من شبهات. والرب يبارك الجميع*​


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *اخي الحبيب ماي روك:*
> 
> *عندي اقتراح من اجل هذا القسم، وهو باعتبار انك وبعض الاخوة تعرفون ما كتب في المنتدي من ردود على الشبهات، اقول لو امكن ان يضع احد الاخوة بمعرفتك شبه لم تُناقش في المنتدى او لم تاخذ حقها في الرد الشافي، ثم نحاول جميعا ان نرد عليها بالادلة والبراهين، وانت بدورك تلفت انتباهنا الى النقاط التي غفلنا عن ذكرها.كما يمكن ان يعلمنا الاخوة المشرفين على قسم الشبهات عن الشبهات المعلقة التي لم تستكمل الرد الكافي ويحددها بمعرفته فنتناولها بالدور، وذلك من اجل اغلاق موضوع الشبهة .*
> 
> *وهكذا باذن المسيح له المجد نكمل نحن ما لم يطرح من شبهات. والرب يبارك الجميع*​


 

عن قريب جداً سانتهي من جدولة ما هو موجود في القسم و سنبدأ بطرح الشبهات الجديدة و الاشتراك بالرد عليها
ايضاً سأحاول وضع قائمة بعنواين الشبهات بموضوع خاص في قسمنا الخاص سيحتوي على الشبهات الجديدة التي تحتاج الى رد

فكرة رائعة اخي الحبيب.. اشكرك من اجل لفت النظر..


----------



## odra (28 أغسطس 2008)

الموقع جميل جدا ومفيد وربنا يبارك الجميع


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2008)

*ربنا يبارك كل ما تعمل يديك يا روك ويعوض  اخرستوس آنستي عن تعب محبته .​*


----------



## جورج مايكل (29 أغسطس 2008)

بإسم المسيح الهى
لقد أرسلت امس ردا على شبهة حول موضوع مايسمى بوثيقه اعترافات القديس جيروم
ولكن كالعاده وبكل سعاده رفض الوضوع ولم أعرف السبب ومنذ ان بدأ هذا الاعلان لم توضع شبهه واحده جديده فى قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحيه 
أين المصداقيه ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2008)

جورج مايكل قال:


> بإسم المسيح الهى
> لقد أرسلت امس ردا على شبهة حول موضوع مايسمى بوثيقه اعترافات القديس جيروم
> ولكن كالعاده وبكل سعاده رفض الوضوع ولم أعرف السبب ومنذ ان بدأ هذا الاعلان لم توضع شبهه واحده جديده فى قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحيه
> أين المصداقيه ؟؟


 
لم يصل لنا اي موضوع

اسمع يا اخ مايكل, هذه اخر مرة اسمح لك ان تسئ للمنتدى و للمشرفين

يا اما تتكلم بأدب يا اما تتفضل من غير مطرود الى منتدى اخر

تعبنا من اسلوبك و طريقك في الكلام.. ربنا يسامحك...


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (30 أغسطس 2008)

الف الف الف مليار مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## RAMZEEE (30 أغسطس 2008)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## antonius (31 أغسطس 2008)

خطوة عظيمة ومهمة..كم اتمنى اليوم الذي يدحل فيه المشوش فيجد الجواب امامه بسهولة دون تعب...
كما نتمنى ان نبدا مشروع لسلسلة الرد على اشهر الشبهات ونعمل معا كحراس ضد اعداء الكلمة واعداء المحبة 
ربنا يبارك كل المساهمين بالعمل العظيم والخطوة الرائعة


----------



## holiness (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الرب يبارك كل شخص عمل في هذا العمل وما زال يعمل


----------



## MacGyver (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم و يبارك لكم في المنتدى المميز...


----------



## لوقا عادل (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىىى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fouad78 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع الجميع عمل جبار وبركة الرب تكون مع العاملين فيه
احب فقط أن اشير إلى خطأ مطبعي حدث في (تك1: 14) فالجملة مقطوشة من أولها. شكرا مرة أخرى والرب يبارك في تعبكم​


----------



## رانا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد مجهود رائع ربنا يبارك​


----------

